# CREE buys out RUUD and e-conolight



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

good for them, they make a nice product. I hope it doesnt cheapen the origional outfit, that being Cree


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

So how are they going to screw us now.. must be something in the works..


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

CREE has been a leader in developing LED products, so now e-conolight should be able to offer more fixtures at a better price?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sales tax by a mail order company? :blink:


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

anywhere you have a presence and have a state tax ID, you have to charge sales tax. Sounds like CREE has a more extensive infrastructure, so they would fall under the CREE footprint for taxes. Not much you can do about that unless you want to look for a small supplier with no presence in your state.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Sales tax by a mail order company? :blink:


I just priced an order with them.. sales tax sucks.. 

But the free shipping for over $250.00 order is nice.. :thumbup:


----------

